# Massmorel's Picture Thread



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

These pics have been stocking up over the years. I figure that even though I dont have most of these Ts anymore, I could still share the images. Enjoy!

A. versicolor female







P. fasciata female







A. sp. Peru Purple female







C. huahini breeding







P. rufilata female







B. auratum female







H. maculata female w/sac







P. ornata female



















P. ornata male/female breeding



















P. regalis female







P. regalis female w/eggsac







P. ornata female







C. fimbriatus 













P. formosa female













P. regalis female







A. sp. Amazonica juvenile female







A. versicolor breeding


----------



## _Gooty_ (Nov 13, 2007)

*Yhe..*

It's good pic..

I think huhini male is just feeded to female... what a size...;;


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pics.
Peace-
Mark


----------



## thedude (Nov 13, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Uglykid2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Those are really good pics. You can send me your camera!


----------



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

H. maculata female







P. pederseni grooming













A. geroldi female













P. metallica female premolt













A. sp. Amazonica female







A. geniculata post molt



















X. immanis female



















B. boehmei female


----------



## Staley (Nov 13, 2007)

*Encore*

Come on  Post more. I love your Ornata. Looks Amazing in those pics. Cant wait till mine is adult sized.


----------



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

A. geroldi female







A. minatrix







A. avicularia female w/sac







C. cyaneopubescens female













E. cyanognathus 



















P. regalis female


----------



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

Giant Crab Huntsman Spider (Heteropoda venatoria) -female w/sac


----------



## silieputty (Nov 13, 2007)

*Bravo*

Gorgeous Ts!  I'm jealous.  Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey man, good lookin spiders and good pics. I feel sorry for that MM huahini, looked like he had his hands full. What happened with the Avic sp. amazonica? I'd like to get me a couple sometime.


----------



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Hey man, good lookin spiders and good pics. I feel sorry for that MM huahini, looked like he had his hands full. What happened with the Avic sp. amazonica? I'd like to get me a couple sometime.


The little guy never stood a chance.. 

I sold her to a breeder in Wisconsin for $600. Never did hear back from him.. He said he'd toss me a couple slings if she dropped. Oh well..


----------



## T Frank (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome pictures:clap:


----------



## massmorels (Nov 19, 2007)

P. rufilata







C. crawshayi







Haplopelma something...


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice hisser male...where did you get it?


----------



## massmorels (Nov 19, 2007)

some lady gave a bunch to my g/f


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 19, 2007)

smartass.....:razz:


----------



## R.W. (Nov 20, 2007)

That B. boehmei is GORGEOUS!:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## massmorels (Nov 20, 2007)

R.W. said:


> That B. boehmei is GORGEOUS!:drool: :drool: :drool:


Thanks! Just got another one in today.. alot smaller but is in premolt.


----------



## massmorels (Nov 27, 2007)

P. miranda 







P. tigrinawesseli female 













C. fimbriatus


----------



## ahas (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice pics and beautiful Ts.


----------



## massmorels (Nov 27, 2007)

hey thanks.. the Violet is the only one I have left of those last 3.


----------



## massmorels (Dec 23, 2007)

Some new breeder females.. 

P. striata







P. regalis -freshly molted













P. pederseni







P. rufilata







P. formosa







P. miranda -still has some growing to do







P. tigrinawesseli -still has some growing to do







P. subfusca "highland" -has ALOT of growing to do. She's half the size of my male.


----------



## massmorels (Dec 27, 2007)

Ephebopus cyanognathus - French Guyanan BlueFang - premolt sling







Xenethis immanis - Columbian Lesserblack female


----------

